# Unsure and Unhappy



## stuck.88 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, this is my first post so I hope I am able to clearly explain my emotions.

My husband and I have been married for nearly 3 years. We have a 2 year old daughter. We met in and started dating in high school and have been together ever since. I found out I was pregnant after 4 years of dating. At the time we knew we were going to get married anyway, so after the initial shock and telling our parents, we were happy. We got married about 2 months after I found out I was pregnant. Then he left for training for Iraq. I am used to him traveling with the military and his job so I do not think that put stress on us. I think it is me, and my stupid feelings. My husband is a great guy and i LOVE him. But I honestly am just not sure if I am IN love with him anymore. He has been in Japan for his job for over a month and he gets to come home for a 1 week visit, and although I will enjoy the companionship and company, I am not very excited about seeing him or excited AT ALL about having sex with him. He is an attractive guy, but I just do not feel any spark of excitement. I am only 23 years old, I feel like I should be wanting to do it all the time. One thing about my emotions that really confuses me is I am very jealous, like I would just die if he dated/married someone else. What does that mean? If I'm not IN LOVE with him then why should I care if he dates someone in the future? Also, his parents drive me up the wall, and I think that has been a major stress causer, because he is very close with them. I know I probably sound like such a moron, here I am with a great guy and all I can do is complain...but I am just worried that the spark will never come back and I will live the rest of my life in a mediocre relationship. Is this how all relationships become after having a child and being married a few years?? Or is something wrong?? Please give me your opinions, I dont really have anyone else to talk to about this sensitive subject.


----------

